# Automator envoi mail outlook (masqué)



## paranormal-wizzzard (8 Février 2016)

Bonjour !
Petite introduction pour vous expliquer ce que je cherche à faire.
Mon fils va rentrer manger à la maison le midi et je souhaite que l'on soit prévenu lorsqu'il repart pour l'école.
Pour cela je suis entrain de créer un petit processus avec automator.
Je souhaite que quand il clique sur l'icon de l'appli/processus, un mail me soit envoyé.
J'ai réussi à le faire fonctionner mais je voudrais y apporter une amélioration à savoir :
--> la fermeture de outlook après l'envoi du mail
Le problème est que quand je sélectionne "quitter outlook" (capture d'écran 1) j'ai ce message d'erreur qui apparait (capture d'écran 2).
Pourriez-vous m'aider ?
Merci d'avance, moi je continue de chercher.

Capture 1 : 



Capture 2 :


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (8 Février 2016)

J'ai réussi en contournant de cette manière :





N'y aurait-il pas une autre solution que de mettre un délai ?


----------



## USB09 (16 Février 2016)

Si il a un iPod et vous un iPhone. L,application AMIS vous notifiera du départ. 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (16 Février 2016)

non le soucis est qu'il a 9 ans et n'a pas de iBidules


----------

